# New guy from ohio



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

Howdy folks, i'm steve from Ohio.  Burnt wood all my life and just bought a house with a WEM (wood Eating Monster) fireplace.  Being new to fireplaces, I'm not new to wood burning.  I just bought and totally refinished a Lopi Freedom insert. 

I'm a gearhead, into mustangs, chainsaws, tractors, etc...

my lopi Freedom

was: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





now;






next years wood stack:


----------



## begreen (Dec 30, 2012)

Ah beautiful restore. I love it when someone brings a neglected beauty back to life. Well done. Welcome aboard.

The wood supply looks like a good start, for next year. These stoves like well seasoned wood.


----------



## fox9988 (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. The refurb looks great, did you do it yourself? The piece of wood on top of your splitting stump looks milled.?


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes i did the refurb myself. paid 300 bucks for it off of craigslist. tore it all down, wire wheeled the exterior, scraped the inside, steam pressure washed the inside and used some POR 15 Black Velvet paint on the inside and out.  Hopefully will have it installed in the next week or so.  I can't keep feeding this fireplace.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

fox9988 said:


> Welcome to the forum. The refurb looks great, did you do it yourself? The piece of wood on top of your splitting stump looks milled.?


 
Thanks, see previous post. 

That piece of wood was not milled, but was a big hgue round that was 1/4'd lengthwise to make movable, then my buddy's played with some saws, the 550xp "noodled" those quarters up very quick.

these are some pieces that i milled from a tree I took down on my property.


----------



## begreen (Dec 30, 2012)

That POR 15 paint could be an issue. Their literature doesn't mention this, but I suspect it's not intended for the heat of stove use. I don't think this is an issue inside the firebox. It will all burn off. But you don't want the paint constantly outgassing or charring on the exterior. I'm sorry to say this, but if I am right, before installing I would strip the exterior and repaint with a high temp stove paint like Forrest Paint's Stove Bright metallic black.

PS: There is a picture upload option for images. Click on the More Options... button in your post.

PPS: Went over the data sheets for POR15 and high temp testing data is not showing. I sent them an email to confirm.


----------



## etiger2007 (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks great and we would like to see it installed too.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

a couple of my saws and my mini tractor that i built the front end loader for out of scratch.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

begreen said:


> That POR 15 paint could be an issue. It's not intended for the heat of stove use. This is not an issue inside the firebox. It will all burn off. But you don't want this outgassing or charring on the exterior. I'm sorry to say this, but before installing I would strip the exterior and repaint with a high temp stove paint like Forest Stove Bright satin black.
> 
> PS: There is a picture upload option for images. Click on the More Options... button in your post.


 
Is is 1400 degree high temp paint. If it won't burn off of my race car headers, its not going to burn off a 4-600 degree surface temp stove

Why would I want to upload evey picture onto the site when it is on PB and that is what I pay for it, because I am a piture nazi. Why is my post before the last still awaiting moderation approval? it is because the pictures are hosted on photobucket?


----------



## fox9988 (Dec 30, 2012)

You may be over loading your Beaver with wood.....


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

begreen said:


> That POR 15 paint could be an issue. Their literature doesn't mention this, but I suspect it's not intended for the heat of stove use. I don't think this is an issue inside the firebox. It will all burn off. But you don't want the paint constantly outgassing or charring on the exterior. I'm sorry to say this, but if I am right, before installing I would strip the exterior and repaint with a high temp stove paint like Forrest Paint's Stove Bright metallic black.
> 
> PS: There is a picture upload option for images. Click on the More Options... button in your post.
> 
> PPS: Went over the data sheets for POR15 and high temp testing data is not showing. I sent them an email to confirm.


 
por 20 and BLACK VELVET are high temp paints. My father and I were the first dealers of it in OHIO back in 1996. you are correct, standard POR-15 is not temperature rated.

I used POR20 as a base coat (1400 degree aluminum) and top coated it with 1200 degree brack velvet.

http://www.por15.com/prodinfo.asp?number=P2H


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice rebuild. No comment on the paint because I don't know anything about the heat resistance of POR but what the heck did they do to that poor thing? Temp on stove top and interior is very different.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

The insert was removed and sat outside under a tarp, that apparently leaked... it was only used for 2-3 years after it was new, and then he rented out the house and didn't want the renters burning wood for fear of burning the house down.... before I drove the two hours to pick it up, he told me it was stored inside of his shop for the last 3-4 years... had I known it had been outside, i would have passed on the thing.


----------



## begreen (Dec 30, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> Is is 1400 degree high temp paint. If it won't burn off of my race car headers, its not going to burn off a 4-600 degree surface temp stove
> 
> Why would I want to upload evey picture onto the site when it is on PB and that is what I pay for it, because I am a piture nazi. Why is my post before the last still awaiting moderation approval? it is because the pictures are hosted on photobucket?


 
Thanks for the info. I searched all over the POR 15 website and found no high temp info. Odd that they have a separate website for POR20, but indeed that is high temp paint. I've never heard of it being used on a stove, but if it works for manifolds it should work for stoves.Thanks for the updated info.

The picture upload option offers one important difference, the pictures can be displayed in thumbnails. That makes a huge difference for folks that don't have high speed connections. Picture intense threads can take forever to load on slower connections and are often ignored for this reason. I found this out the hard way while on vacation recently.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

editted post too late. here is por20 and balck velvet, although the website does lack some information

http://www.por15.com/prodinfo.asp?number=P2H

http://www.por15.com/BLACK-VELVET/productinfo/BVH/


----------



## Stella (Dec 30, 2012)

Jealous, really covet that wood!!


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 30, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> I'm a gearhead, into mustangs, chainsaws, tractors, etc...


 
You're gonna fit in here just fine, especially over at The Gear forum.  Lots of pyromaniac gearheads over there.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

Stella said:


> Jealous, really covet that wood!!


 
The firewood or the milled wood? the firewood stack are double stacked on pallets. i store it on pallets out back, off the ground to season, then use those lightweight galvanized cages from the 250-300 gallon liquid totes to haul it up to the house.  I have about 5 1/2 cord that has been seasoning since june/aug for next season. It is pin oak silver maple mostly, with some ash and apple mixed in.  I've already burned two cord this year in the fireplace and have 3 1/2 cord of seasoned slabwood i'm burning now until i get the insert installed.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome Freakingstang Really cool thread. i used por20 on some exhaust parts a few years ago and they still look like new its good stuff !

Pete


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds and looks good. Welcome to the forum Freakingstang.

I'd certainly caution on that pin oak for burning next year. I've always recommended 3 years for all oak. Especially these newer epa stoves; you simply cannot burn in them like you could in the older stoves. They want really dry wood. The silver maple and ash for sure would be ready next year. Probably the apple too, but not the oak.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 30, 2012)

MM got it, you'll fit in here just fine.
VERY nice rebuild, and good info on the POR20. I'll have to check that out.
Learn something new all the time, even from the "new" guys.


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice post - nice restoral - cool toys.
Now I want to ask about the stang?   Watcha got ?  Any go fast mods ?


----------



## jeromehdmc (Dec 30, 2012)

I like the wheelie bars on the roller chair.
A buddy had one with a seat off of an old plastic chair hooked to it.
We'd tell people to be careful with it but after a while they would forget. The would lean back
and the chair would shoot out from under them. Got plenty of laughs from that old chair.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

jjs777_fzr said:


> Nice post - nice restoral - cool toys.
> Now I want to ask about the stang? Watcha got ? Any go fast mods ?


 
Well, I didn't want to brag.....I have owned 29 mustangs to date..... I'm down to only 4 right now. although I'm going to be selling off my 86 Utah highway patrol car. My father and I had a restoration business called Mid-Ohio mustang that we would specialize in restoring the 1965-70 cars.  Over the years i've gotten into the newer ones.  i've had about 10-12 fox body (5.0L) cars, and one that I traveled all over racing factory stock with.  my 89 notch with simple bolt ons went 12.0's in a class with prefessional racers.  i couldn't afford to keep racing with 10K dollar "stock" motors. 

i have my 66 that I've had since 96. Its had four engine setups in it. Last one was a fuel injected 95 cobra motor and 5 speed transmission. Doing a complete restoration on it now, it will be off the road for awhile. I am thinking about installing a newer 5.4L shelby supercharged motor and 6 speed trans in it...

My 1986 gt convertible. Car was from georgia and only has 48K original miles on it. I completely rebuilt it too... complete cage, complete 03 cobra brake system, fully built 342 forged stroker motor with an aftermarket block, trick flow renegade ported heads, custom cam, Vortech S-trim Centrifugal supercharger with upgrade impeller. Will be finished in the spring and should make between 600 and 650 Rear wheel Horsepower. This has been a long project... like 7 years in the making.

And my baby is my 03 cobra. It has all the bolt ons done to it. it puts just shy of 500 hp to the rear wheels. (474 rwhp, 495 rwtq). It has gone 11.60's in the quarter mile. After working the super bowl and getting home a week early and walking in on my ex finace' and my ex best friend, I took MY house money and bought it. I got it because I remember seeing them back in 03 on the SVT showrooms and drooling over them (390 hp stock). I was going to leave it stock to get back into the car scene...that lasted about two months and i went crazy with it too. It has been lowered, complete IRS upgrade and rebuilt, ported supercharger, headers, custom painted intake, and all the pullies and botl ons common to these cars. I've spent hours hand polishing the tailpipes (that run under the IRS). It spent the better part of three weeks on the turntable inside of summit racing a couple summers ago. I just bought my own garage last fall, and got a nice house with it. i like the shop, and the dog loves the house.

here are some pics, I'll try to keep them to a minimum.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

jeromehdmc said:


> I like the wheelie bars on the roller chair.
> A buddy had one with a seat off of an old plastic chair hooked to it.
> We'd tell people to be careful with it but after a while they would forget. The would lean back
> and the chair would shoot out from under them. Got plenty of laughs from that old chair.


.

I built that years ago and keep it a work...it looks cool, but that is about it, those bars get caught on eveything and yes, it is fairly easy to end up on the ground if you aren't carefull!


----------



## wishlist (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome Freak!   Nice wood pile and cool toys,  well except for the mustang!  Lol.   .......I'm a chevy guy and here's a pic of my 3rd one!


----------



## Boog (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome aboard Freakingstang, its a friendly group here, there are several of us from NE Ohio.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

wishlist said:


> Welcome Freak! Nice wood pile and cool toys, well except for the mustang! Lol. .......I'm a chevy guy and here's a pic of my 3rd one!


 
i'm a chevy truck guy and a mustang nut... nothing wrong with chevy;s at all... i'd hate to tell you that I dream of doing an LS swap into one of my 5.Liter mustangs....


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

Boog Powell said:


> Welcome aboard Freakingstang, its a friendly group here, there are several of us from NE Ohio.


 

howdy neighbor, i'm in berlin center


----------



## corey21 (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome. Nice work on the wood supply and the stove.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Steve! Great job restoring the Lopi and cool toys!

Ray


----------



## Boog (Dec 30, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> howdy neighbor, i'm in berlin center


 
You're just about 10 minutes from me, I'm a couple miles north of Deerfield Circle off 225, built out here in "84".  I'm an OLD Mopar guy (wouldn't touch the new ones) at heart, dad had a 69 Super Bee, best friend had a Road Runner.  Did have my friends Mach I parked on the side of the garage in storage up till this spring.  My Boston Whaler project boat was more important though, I needed room for it, so I made him get that "stang" out of here.  Only Ford I ever owned is in the drive, a 2000 E-150 Conversion Van!  Toyotas rule here!


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

Boog Powell said:


> You're just about 10 minutes from me, I'm a couple miles north of Deerfield Circle off 225, built out here in "84". I'm an OLD Mopar guy (wouldn't touch the new ones) at heart, dad had a 69 Super Bee, best friend had a Road Runner. Did have my friends Mach I parked on the side of the garage in storage up till this spring. My Boston Whaler project boat was more important though, I needed room for it, so I made him get that "stang" out of here. Only Ford I ever owned is in the drive, a 2000 E-150 Conversion Van! Toyotas rule here!


 
Anything old is cool... My company truck in a hemi 2500... what a piece of crap and it only has 20K miles on it.  I'm brand new out this ways, I know where diamond is.  i'm from the wooster area originally and i have worked in Tallmadge the last 10 years.  I bought the place for the garage, seriously. 

I'm always down to shooting some bull, drinkin a couple beers and running saws, so if you ever need a hand, let me know.  I've got quite a bit of felling experience and always looking for cutting buddies and places to cut.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

This was some of my saw collection at one point.....I was up to 50-60 at one point... got into modifying them and then runing them at local events. i'm starting to get back in reality and only have 10-12 these days.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 30, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> This was some of my saw collection at one point.....I was up to 50-60 at one point... got into modifying them and then runing them at local events. i'm starting to get back in reality and only have 10-12 these days.


OMG that is amazing lol


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

how do I become a member of the firewood hoarder's club?


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

everyone needs at least one 120+ cc saw and a 48" bar!


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 30, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> everyone needs at least one 120+ cc saw and a 48" bar!


Talk about a glory shot......

Been dreaming of taking a '67-68 stang and doing a 5.0HO swap with a 6 speed. Mmm Hmm. Wife says keep dreaming.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Talk about a glory shot......
> 
> Been dreaming of taking a '67-68 stang and doing a 5.0HO swap with a 6 speed. Mmm Hmm. Wife says keep dreaming.


 

Get the car...i'll walk you through the installation and wiring. I did my first HO conversion at 17-1/2. i've done 8 more since for customers. the 5 speed would be fine, the six speed isn't needed and isn't worth the 2K dollar upgrade over a quality T5, 3550 or TKO. in all that mess of wiring, it only needs 7 wires to run. Something about getting 22-24mpg with a 5 speed and 3.91 gears and being able to run 13.0's in the 1/4 is impressive to me. When I did my conversions there weren't wiring kits out there, nowadays there are wiring kits everywhere. you really can do it for cheap...a salvaged 5.0 is the best start for source of the engine, trans, wiring, and fuel injection components.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 30, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> Get the car...i'll walk you through the installation and wiring. I did my first HO conversion at 17-1/2. i've done 8 more since for customers. the 5 speed would be fine, the six speed isn't needed and isn't worth the 2K dollar upgrade over a quality T5, 3550 or TKO. in all that mess of wiring, it only needs 7 wires to run. Something about getting 22-24mpg with a 5 speed and 3.91 gears and being able to run 13.0's in the 1/4 is impressive to me. When I did my conversions there weren't wiring kits out there, nowadays there are wiring kits everywhere. you really can do it for cheap...a salvaged 5.0 is the best start for source of the engine, trans, wiring, and fuel injection components.


 
and 5.0's are like fleas on a dog's back around here. Clean 60's stangs? Not so much. May have to travel for that one.

EDIT: Also stood behind a black cobra 'vert like yours, making 496 RWHP on a Mustang dyno.  Really wild watching that car do 1/4 mile pulls on that dyno.  Makes the hair on my arm stand up.  Car was really annoying the chit outta the guy that just bought a Mamba edition Viper.  Half the $$ and it was showing him up on the dyno big time.


----------



## fossil (Dec 30, 2012)

Turn it into a car thread and it's goin' straight into the Inglenook or maybe even oblivion.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> and 5.0's are like fleas on a dog's back around here. Clean 60's stangs? Not so much. May have to travel for that one.


 
Mine started life as a 6cyl automatic.  Floors and frame rails were rotted.  underneath is new. working on the 1/4 panels now.  this is the last pic of it from the move last fall.  I paid 700 bucks for it and drove it home back in 96-97.  its had 3-4 motor combinations and i got sick of halfassing it back together, so this time it is getting done right. 











I restored this one for my brother.  It was done back in 99 or 2000 for his graduation in 01. it was a 6cyl 3 spd manual and now has a nicely warmed over 302 4v, headers, cam, holley and a nice automatic with a shift kit.  it chips the tires everytime it shifts, even in town not getting on it.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

fossil said:


> Turn it into a car thread and it's goin' straight into the Inglenook or maybe even oblivion.


 

ok done with the cars, back to wood stove inserts. Hoping to get it installed this coming week.  I am picking up some triple wall SS 6" pipe off of CL tomorrow for cheap.  going to need a 3 or 4 foot section to finish it off.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 31, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> everyone needs at least one 120+ cc saw and a 48" bar!


Hubbaa Hubbaa I am in love !

Pete


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice...very nice. My 90' notch ran nice and was all stealth - very plain looking.
Ran 11.7 at 124mph in the 1320 - that was back in 1994 (fast at the time). The ET was me driving as my friends say very easy.
Now my close friends run > 800HP stangs - as daily street drivers.
Since I was only pushing about 500HP the HP levels they run nowadays are way up there.
I once gave my buddy a ride...he was so blown away...he ended up buying two stangs.
One of them later ran 8.60@162 in 2002 (Renegade Class).
And to think now I just like tending a good wood or coal fire.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 3, 2013)

jjs777_fzr said:


> Nice...very nice. My 90' notch ran nice and was all stealth - very plain looking.
> Ran 11.7 at 124mph in the 1320 - that was back in 1994 (fast at the time). The ET was me driving as my friends say very easy.
> Now my close friends run > 800HP stangs - as daily street drivers.
> Since I was only pushing about 500HP the HP levels they run nowadays are way up there.
> ...


 
Nice.  I remember 13.0's being fast back in 98'.  I remember breaking everything on my 89 notch mulitple times trying to get an 11.99 timeslip out of it.  it was a consistent 12.10 car (290rwhp/330rwtq) out of all cast iron GT-40 heads back then....ran factory stock with that one and couldn't compete with the guys haveing 10K in their 11.50 FS combos....

My cobra is slow by todays standards.  It still has enough power to kill you or put you in jail.  I would love to upgrade the blower, make 750-800 hp like some of my buddies do.  but I've got too many irons in the fire. i'm putting my 86 together to hopefully run a 10.50 class next year (this year now).  its amazing how owning my own home has changed my priorities....


----------



## lukem (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm diggin the red one pictured above.  I would love to get one and build it up...maybe when my boys get a little older it would be a good project to teach them how to spin the wrenches.  I don't have the skills to make it that pretty though.

A buddy of mine has a terminator.  I will never ever get tired of the sound it makes rowing through the gears.  Its bone stock but plenty fast to scare you, kill you, or get a free ride to jail...or maybe all three.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 3, 2013)

this sound? makes 474 rear wheel hp, 495 rear wheel tq.  all the bolt ons with no serious mods.  making 14.5 lbs of boost. It is 100% stree car and has gone 11.60's on thos 18" bfg street tires. it also tips the scales at 4060 lbs with me, 1/2 tank of fuel and those heavy forged wheels. You might have to click picture to play video






2nd gear punch and third... what are the other 3 gears for?


----------



## lukem (Jan 3, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> this sound?


 
That be it.  Love it!


----------



## lukem (Jan 3, 2013)

lukem said:


> That be it. Love it!


 
Your boost gauge pegged hard, quick.  A little extra pulley I presume.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 3, 2013)

oh yeah.. stock it made 7 1/2 lbs boost. Stock upper pulley was 3.5". i'm running a 2.6" upper pulley. i haven't changed the lower pulley yet. The tq curve looks like a rectangle hay bail from 1800-5500. the blower hasn't been ported, but the inlet was seriously hogged out to to get as much air into the blower case as possible. I have a 4" cold air intake that draws from the fender well.  that gave me an extra 1.5 lbs of boost and almost 32 hp and 28 ft/lbs to the wheels!  it got mid length headers, a huge single blade 110 mm throttle body. aftermaket heat exchanger, etc.  I want to port the blower, ad a bigger crank pulley to push boost to 18-20lbs. I can't though because i'm maxxed out on injector, pump and on a 28 degree dayi'll peg the air meter. so to make another 40-50 hp i have to spend 2k... might as well do a big KB or whipple if i go that route...


----------



## lukem (Jan 3, 2013)

Sounds like you've pushed it as far as it will go and still be a reliable driver.  18.5 is a lot.

A friend of mine builds hot rod diesels and he said their pulling truck motors make 100 - 150 PSI.  I was like, what is that...metric or something?  Nope.  I don't know how they keep the heads on.  Must be a trade secret because he wouldn't tell me.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 3, 2013)

My 11 yr old Son would LOVE you!! He is in love with Mustangs. Prob knows more about them, than most 18-25 yr oods. Picking out year, model, and motor at night, based on headlights and sound!!  

Your my favorite new member!! 

And with the arrival of my other 036 PRO tomorrow, I would likely take you up on some kind of offer Port it. 

Whether its Cash, Trade , some good 2 year old Oak  (ready next yr of course)


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 3, 2013)

That was quite the feeling driving my car in the front doors of summit racing....


----------



## ScotO (Jan 3, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> everyone needs at least one 120+ cc saw and a 48" bar!


Yep, that's a fact.  This is my ol' ported Stihl 051AV (only 95cc), hoping to rebuilt my 075AV into an 076AV (111cc) Super this coming summer or fall......I'm probably gonna give it the woods-port treatment and a squish band removal too.

Oh and the velocity stack spacer, and one of my trademark dual-port mufflers (they look alot like the one on your Husky)!

someday, the 090 will appear in my shop.......I hope....


----------



## ScotO (Jan 3, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> how do I become a member of the firewood hoarder's club?


 show me a pic or two (and a cord count) on our thread...

 https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/firewood-hoarders-club-ltd.52839/

Then, put it in your sig......you'll be in!

Stickers coming soon to the membership!


----------



## raybonz (Jan 3, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yep, that's a fact. This is my ol' ported Stihl 051AV (only 95cc), hoping to rebuilt my 075AV into an 076AV (111cc) Super this coming summer or fall......I'm probably gonna give it the woods-port treatment and a squish band removal too.
> 
> Oh and the velocity stack spacer, and one of my trademark dual-port mufflers (they look alot like the one on your Husky)!
> 
> ...


They don't call you Scotty overkill for nothing I see lol.. I have had a Stihl 023 forever..


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome FreakingStang...Read three of your posts and loved them all!


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 9, 2013)

started a new thread strictly for my lopi insert restore and install here: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/my-lopi-freedom.103110/


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 11, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> i'm a chevy truck guy and a mustang nut... nothing wrong with chevy;s at all... i'd hate to tell you that I dream of doing an LS swap into one of my 5.Liter mustangs....


 
Oh dear god.  No.  Seriously.  chevy motors DO NOT belong in Fords.  Nothing kills a sweet hotrod quicker than looking under the hood of a Ford and finding a 305 or 350 (like those aren't done to death anyway).

A friend of ours is (still) working on swapping a 5.4 into his 03 Cobra.  At least if I recall off the top of my head that's what it is.  It's been years, lol.  Now he went and bought a new Boss so I think it's going be a few more 

Sonic blue is my second fav color in the SN95's, with Electric Green being my first.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 12, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> Oh dear god. No. Seriously. chevy motors DO NOT belong in Fords. Nothing kills a sweet hotrod quicker than looking under the hood of a Ford and finding a 305 or 350 (like those aren't done to death anyway).
> 
> A friend of ours is (still) working on swapping a 5.4 into his 03 Cobra. At least if I recall off the top of my head that's what it is. It's been years, lol. Now he went and bought a new Boss so I think it's going be a few more
> 
> Sonic blue is my second fav color in the SN95's, with Electric Green being my first.


 

Do you know what an LS motor is? This isn't your run of the mill "350" chebby. Do a search on LS swapped fox body mustangs and tell me what ford production motor can hadle 850 rwhp bone stock? An LS based fox swap with a bone stock motor with a cam swap is a 10.50 car. Tell me what ford motor can do that? Tell me what ford motor costs what an LS motor does. I'm a gear head. I would never put a 350 in a ford, but the LS series engines are totally different. My thought is cheap horsepower. A 350 dollar junkyard motor and a 350 dollar efi swapped harness is all you need for a reliable 10 second NA ride. That's a blower, stroker motor and aftermarket block 347 territory there...throw a cheap turbo kit on it and off to the races. The fasted stock LS based ford swap is going 8.50's in a fairmont with a 5.3L 100K mile truck motor. motor is stock, abeit a set of ARP rod bolts, head studs and cam change. Stock heads, intake, block, pistons, crank, etc.. Again, show me what stock ford motor witll do that and triple the price. You won't find one...


----------

